# Area 61



## 498cm3 (Jul 30, 2021)

A fictional setting:





Sent from my moto e6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

Nice video, Doc, good looking layout. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## 498cm3 (Jul 30, 2021)

Sent from my moto e6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chops (Dec 6, 2018)

Superb videography, and an astonishing layout.


----------



## 498cm3 (Jul 30, 2021)

Thank you Fire21 & Chops, I appreciate the compliments. Hope everyone is doing well.

Sent from my moto e6 using Tapatalk


----------



## 498cm3 (Jul 30, 2021)

I am trying out a photo backdrop for my N Scale layout, and would like to share a short video... just trains.

Sent from my moto e6 using Tapatalk


----------



## 498cm3 (Jul 30, 2021)

This is about five minutes, the usual, just trains running with trackside recordings for audio.
Three GEVOs pulling over two dozen cars.
I duct taped the smartphone to a tripod I found in the rubbish, to try and steady the image a bit. I used my work lights for artificial lighting.
Updates are: minor enhancements to scenery, a well car & a few containers, weathering on the GEVOs, some "new" to me rolling stock, and some other minor stuff.
Hope everyone is doing well.

Sent from my moto e6 using Tapatalk


----------



## 498cm3 (Jul 30, 2021)

Here is a new video, made with artificial lighting mounted low and from the West. I am trying for subdued late summer late afternoon.
Also I have in most clips dialed the opacity back a few percent.

Raw footage is from cellular phone camera, editing is on PC using aftermarket software.

Hope everyone is doing good.

Doc


Sent from my moto e6 using Tapatalk


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

Very nice scenery. I enjoyed watching. 

Do you have a track plan of your layout you can show us?


----------



## 498cm3 (Jul 30, 2021)

Thank you MichaelE, I do have a scale drawing I can put that up for you to check out. 
I had used layout program to begin, but ended up dusting off the old drafting table in the end.
Thank you for asking, and I will get that up soon!

Sent from my moto e6 using Tapatalk


----------

